# Was ist ein ASAP-Kabel?



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

Moin @ all

Hab hier ein Kabel aus dem ich nicht schlau werd.

Und zwar handelt es sich um ein ASAP-Kabel.
Äußerlich sieht es teilweise wie ein SATA-Kabel aus, und hat auch den gleichen Anschluss. Nur ist es etwas dünner und komplett in schwarz gehalten.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung für was das Kabel gut sein soll?

Thx 4 help!

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2011)

Hast du mal ein Bild davon, und wofür soll das gedacht sein ( Vermutung )? Mit der Bezeichnung alleine kommt man nicht weiter.


----------



## Phili_E (4. April 2011)

Normal sollte ein ASAP-Kabel das gleiche sein wie ein SATA-Kabel. Probiers mal aus, müsste genau so passen.


----------



## Painkiller (4. April 2011)

Phili_E schrieb:


> Normal sollte ein ASAP-Kabel das gleiche sein wie ein SATA-Kabel. Probiers mal aus, müsste genau so passen.


 
Passen tut es schon. Aber wieso heißt es dann anders?

@ doc

Foto kommt später noch..


----------



## Phili_E (4. April 2011)

Kein Plan, müsste aber genau so funktionieren. Ein Freund hatte bei einer Festplatte auch so ein Kabel, hatte genau so funktioniert wie ein SATA-Kabel.


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

Advanced Serial ATA Plug.
Nee, war nur so dahergesponnen. 
Die Dinger liegen schon mal Boards bei. Neben stinknormalen SATA-Kabeln.
Sehr merkwürzig.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

> Die Dinger liegen schon mal Boards bei. Neben stinknormalen SATA-Kabeln.
> Sehr merkwürzig.


Bild dazu kommt heute.

Im Handbuch des Mainboards steht auch nix drin.

Und Google sagt auch nicht wirklich was dazu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

> Im Handbuch des Mainboards steht auch nix drin.


Welches Board wäre das? Da hier der Groschen ja noch nicht gefallen ist, könnte es ev. ein S ATA 3.0 Kabel sein?


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

Board ist ein ASUS Crosshair IV Formula



> Da hier der Groschen ja noch nicht gefallen ist, könnte es ev. ein S ATA 3.0 Kabel sein?


Ein SATA3-Kabel ist es deffinitiv nicht. Ich hab 3x SATA3-Kabel im PC verbaut. Die sehen anders aus. Schwarz-weiß gefärbt. Und etwas dicker.

Heute abend bin ich wieder @ home, dann kommen die Bilder.


----------



## Deimos (5. April 2011)

Ist doch nur der Hersteller, nicht?

Meine das auch schon auf anderen SATA-Kabeln gesehen zu haben...

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

> Ist doch nur der Hersteller, nicht?


Sicher? Das Teil sieht nämlich nicht aus wie ein typisches SATA-Kabel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

Ich habe auf einigen Seiten geschaut geschaut wo Tests waren und beim Lieferumfang wurden immer nur 6 S ATA Kabel erwähnt von denen 3 gewinkelt sind. Ich lass maich dann mal überraschen


----------



## inzpekta (5. April 2011)

Also ASAP in Verbindung mit ASUS bedeutet eigentlich:

"ASUS Accelerated Propeller" 

...scheint ein auf dem Mainboard verbautes Flash-Modul zu sein, das für die Beschleunigungsfunktion ReadyBoost genutzt werden kann.

Aber ein Kabel dafür??? Vielleicht um mit anderen Rechner darauf zugreifen zu können??? Aber wozu??


----------



## Papzt (5. April 2011)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgeguckt. Im CB Forum hatte schonmal jemand gefragt udn keine Antwort erhalten. Aber auf Ebay habe ich auch ein Angebot für ein ASAP Kabel gefunden  Ist einfach ein SATA Kabel. Steht nur ASAP drauf


----------



## Phili_E (6. April 2011)

Ist definitiv ein SATA-Kabel!


----------



## iRaptor (6. April 2011)

Phili_E schrieb:


> Ist definitiv ein SATA-Kabel!



Das wissen wir mittlerweile auch aber warum steht da ASAP drauf?


----------



## Hand of Shadow (7. April 2011)

hier steht die lösung Asus: Vista-Mainboards mit Flash-Cache und Zusatz-Display - Golem.de


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2011)

Der Asus Propeller wurde leider schon erwähnt. Und der isses wohl nicht.


----------



## Mati_ (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
dass ASAP Kabel ist nichts anderes als ein - wie Asus es nennt - "SATA 6.0Gb/s Kabel" (eventuell deswegen ASAP - Daten werden "as soon as possible" transferiert ). Ich habe mir letztens auch ein Asus Mainboard bestellt und da waren neben zwei normalen SATA-Kabeln eben auch ein ASAP Kabel dabei, dass eben wie schon gesagt, laut Lieferumfang, nichts anderes als ein SATA Kabel ist.


----------



## totovo (23. April 2011)

Definitiv ein SATA Kabel...

Hab grad mal den Karton von meinem Crosshair IV Formula vorgekramt, da war auch noch so eines mit der Aufschrift ASAP drin, den rest hab ich schon als stinknormale SATA-Kabel verbaurt


----------

